
Use constexpr for faster, smaller, and safer code - woodruffw
https://blog.trailofbits.com/2019/06/27/use-constexpr-for-faster-smaller-and-safer-code/
======
thomas43
Thanks for sharing constexpr-everything, i was looking for a tool like that.
Did you consider to implement it as an (implicit) optimization step for clang?
Also, i like how short the source is, i think it will help me getting started
with libtooling.

